# Terrible day..



## Valmanway (Oct 21, 2007)

So, I woke up this morning and the first thing I hear is my mom rambling nonsensical bull**** about my desk because there's a piece of chocolate and a bottle of water.. Then, there's no food except a bunch of candies and water.. Geeze, no breakfast. I'm already 15, and I should have control over my hair-- but no, my parents wants total control of it.. It's getting cold here and I don't want to get my hair cut out.. They still insist.. I took a bath, then when I returned to my room I saw my decent computer replaced with a crappy one. A broken mouse, a broken keyboard and a CPU full of viruses from my dad's porn collection. THEY TOOK MY DECENT COMPUTER BECAUSE THERE"S NO VIRUS.. I'm pissed right now.. I'll buy a laptop--that's my way of saying **** you to my parents.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 21, 2007)

yyuup. Sucks to be 15. They cant _make_ you cut your hair. What are they gonna do? Force you?  CHILD ABUSE I SAY!! 
Exploit the porn collection. Contact social services (or the government agency for child care people..) and show em all the porn they gave you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im mean i know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It sucked for me to be 15 too but somehow it passed. Best thing is to try to bargain with them. "If i get good grades... then can i..."


----------



## moozxy (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't see how it being cold is an argument for not cutting your hair..


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds pretty bad. Have you tried talking to them? I know that probably sounds stupid, but actually making them talk to you civilly usually helps. They probably think they're doing the right thing, you need to show them they're not. Ask why they took it and make them give a proper reason, and if you bought it then you could ask them to give you the money back.

- Sam


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, I have to agree, try talking to them in an adultish way.
It'll help, trust me.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 21, 2007)

and dont be a coward to admit that you reacted in the wrong way. (if you yelled at them or something)  I never did (i never wanted to be wrong). 

Communication is key.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

dude that sucks...

they replaced *your* computer with their POS computer?!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?/1/1/1  that frikin womps man... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go switch them back in the middle of the night or when they go out... or something... frikin chain ur computer down!

your dad's porn collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sweet!


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 21, 2007)

Who cares what your parents do. The thing is, their your parents. Think about it, your mom carried you in your womb for how many months, then they fed you and clothed you as a kid and your talking shit about them cause they want to cut your hair? Stop being a brat and show some respect.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL Valmanway I get the same treatment...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Who cares what your parents do. The thing is, their your parents. Think about it, your mom carried you in your womb for how many months, then they fed you and clothed you as a kid and your talking shit about them cause they want to cut your hair? Stop being a brat and show some respect.


hell no! are you a dad or something? no one can just come around on you like that is if that was the case! I say report your dad for the porn!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Who cares what your parents do. The thing is, their your parents. Think about it, your mom carried you in your womb for how many months, then they fed you and clothed you as a kid and your talking shit about them cause they want to cut your hair? Stop being a brat and show some respect.


Seriously...shut up.


----------



## bobrules (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you doing well in school? Do you do anything that you're not suppose to do? Do you do drugs?


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Who cares what your parents do. The thing is, their your parents. Think about it, your mom carried you in your womb for how many months, then they fed you and clothed you as a kid and your talking shit about them cause they want to cut your hair? Stop being a brat and show some respect.



And we have just met the stupidest member of GBAtemp, hope you're happy. 

And the hair thing, they can't force you, its cold, you don't feel like getting your hair shaved off, fair enough. I let my hair grow in the winter, I only started cutting my hair short recently because its started going curly, I used to have long hair, my parents were fine with it. And the computer thing, I can't help you, most parents are complete fucking idiots when it comes to computers and take it back to get replaced when it gets a virus or flag it as "broke". I'm lucky that way, my parents are cool.

Unless you're failing (properly failing, not just got a C in a physics test), going off the rails and doing drugs, then they should get off your back.


----------



## Valmanway (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Are you doing well in school? Do you do anything that you're not suppose to do? Do you do drugs?


Yes, pretty much above average. No. No. I think she's just mad because my dad didn't fix the broken pipe last night.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 21, 2007)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Urza (Oct 21, 2007)

sinkhead pretty much said what I would have recommended you do. Sit down and explain to them why your hair and your computer mean alot to you.

Keep in mind though, they _are  _ your parents. If they don't agree with your argument and decide to make you cut your hair, or don't give back the computer (which I'm assuming _they  _bought), then you just have to live with it while you're under their authority. 

Contrary to what the kiddies above me may say, what Jhongerkong said is right. They _are  _the ones spending the massive amount of time and money, and a good portion of their lives, raising you. Unless they're actually being abusive or providing an unsafe enviroment, show a little gratitude.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't see how it being cold is an argument for not cutting your hair..


Hair provides insulation for your head.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> sinkhead pretty much said what I would have recommended you do. Sit down and explain to them why your hair and your computer mean alot to you.
> 
> Keep in mind though, they _areÂ _ your parents. If they don't agree with your argument and decide to make you cut your hair, or don't give back the computer (which I'm assuming _theyÂ _bought), then you just have to live with it while you're under their authority.
> 
> ...



Well said.

Its a shame that this thread is full of rebellious 12 year olds.

Especially when said 12 year olds are trolls like Hiratai and flai


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > sinkhead pretty much said what I would have recommended you do. Sit down and explain to them why your hair and your computer mean alot to you.
> ...


Aren't you like 14? Also, all you've done was troll in this thread aswell smartass. Seriously...learn it.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

People you aren't helping any! *sigh*

Seriously, Valmanway, have a decent conversation with your parents.
If you can calmly explain why you don't want to cut your hair and ask why they've taken your computer, you could get somewhere.

And if your mom is pissed off at your dad, give that a day


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...



Theres a difference between stating a point and being a troll. All I was saying is that you shouldnt take your parents for granted. You on the other hand are just a troll. 

Do everyone a favor will ya? Get off gbatemp and hit puberty when you come back, mkay?

Id think an idiot 12 year old could understand that. Although im probably overestimating this one...


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys lets not pick on people. Stating that some people are immature or trolls or whatever is just asking for a flame war. If you've got problems with a member, take it to a PM. If you still have problems with them, take it up to a mod.  We dont need this crap around. (flame wars make me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Im not pointing fingers but lets not start shit aight?






OT: Soo are you gonna try to talk to them?


----------



## JPH (Oct 22, 2007)

You don't live with my uncle.

Let's sum it up: Everyone in the family hates him. His wife won't to divorce him. I have to live with him after my mom dies, and he makes it even worse.
He chunked my DS Lite into the corner because my bed wasn't made up.
He's a control freak.
He always is pissed; you can never please him.
He's not ver understanding, and he's never merciful.
He's NEVER wrong.
He's an asshole.

You're lucky, atleast you don't have to risk your ass getting screamed at so you can get onto the computer and the internet (luckily, he's on a hunting trip - it's just me, my brother, and my pretty-chilled-out aunt).

Atleast you've got a computer - and why don't you just completely reinstall Windows XP or whatever OS you're using on that computer (oh, and I've gotten in trouble for having food on my desk too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

That's my two cents.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 22, 2007)

Whoa dude, that sucks. Maybe you should bribe them with porn. 

Just a thought....


----------



## flai (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> ...



I think you'll find yourself seriously out-numbered in your opinion, Urza is the only one to hit the nail on the head, you just make and idiotic comment and then when Urza says that you are right in that you should show respect, you're then like "Oh yeah that's what I meant Hiratai and flai are trolls, show respect 12 years olds!"


----------



## Westside (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> sinkhead pretty much said what I would have recommended you do. Sit down and explain to them why your hair and your computer mean alot to you.
> 
> Keep in mind though, they _areÂ _ your parents. If they don't agree with your argument and decide to make you cut your hair, or don't give back the computer (which I'm assuming _theyÂ _bought), then you just have to live with it while you're under their authority.
> 
> ...


Then again, he's parents may just want reasonable length for hair, he might be like this:


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

flai said:


> Jhongerkong said:
> 
> 
> > Hiratai said:
> ...



Before you start crying, try to make some sense here.

First, read my post, then UNDERSTAND IT before getting teary eyed and trolling.

If you disagree with me, then say it, dont call me stupid. Cause youre only asking to get flamed.

And you 2 are trolling. Instead of throwing insults, talk about it like an adult.


----------



## flai (Oct 22, 2007)

Jhongerkong said:


> flai said:
> 
> 
> > Jhongerkong said:
> ...



You know what you're right, I shouldn't have thrown insults. On that topic though, how many times have you called me a troll, and a moron?

I'm not getting teary eyed, please stop acting like I am some idiotic twelve year old, the only person here acting like it is you. I should have explained why you are stupid, yes, but you didn't exactly do yourself any favors by saying that he should just take it because they are his parents. 

And you were just asking to get flamed when making such a blank statement like that, it makes you sound narrow minded and moronic.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 22, 2007)

You know what? I'd like to be fifteen again... living in a world without any sense of responsibility whatsoever, only having to worry about end of year exams which were piss easy anyway... yeah. Have fun while it lasts, it's gone before you know it.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

flai said:


> Jhongerkong said:
> 
> 
> > flai said:
> ...



First of all, when you throw insults, you are a troll. Im just telling it like it is.

Second, did I say his parents should rule everything about him? Like I said before, READ THE POST. I said that his parents have done alot for him too and that he shouldnt take them for granted.

Third, you probably are an idiotic 12 year old judging by your posts. Stop crying and let this go.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> You know what? I'd like to be fifteen again... living in a world without any sense of responsibility whatsoever, only having to worry about end of year exams which were piss easy anyway... yeah. Have fun while it lasts, it's gone before you know it.



It aint as easy as that to be fifteen. Doing chores, not being able to get a decent job yet, having to come home by 9pm.

Id sure hate to be 15 again.


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 22, 2007)

First off, Jhongerkong, you need to SHUT THE FUCK UP. Your first statement was retarded objecting that they were your parents and you should show respect. Thats completely wrong. Have you not heard all of the stories, read all of the books that have abusive parents? Your saying that "oh its ok that daddy rapes me, and that daddy beats me, and mommy, hes my parent and he tenderly cares for me by drinking and gambling" Your absolutely wrong and i'm sure that alot of people here agree with me.
Second, your saying that age has something to do with maturity and that puberty makes it better? Again, your dead wrong, age has nothing to do with how mature you are. You can become self independent at a very young age and make mature decisions.

Now back on topic. Haircuts do suck because they mess up your do, and falls starting and it's getting cold. Second, the computer can't be THAT bad. As long as it can surf the web at a decent speed, and you don't get the bsd(blue screen of death) it's ok. Besides, you should get your old comp back soon right? Anyways, count your blessings too. You have porn, and there's a perfectly good excuse if you get caught looking at it. "What, this is porn? I thought it was the new edition of nintendo power. How was i supposed to know"


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> First off, Jhongerkong, you need to SHUT THE FUCK UP. Your first statement was retarded objecting that they were your parents and you should show respect. Thats completely wrong. Have you not heard all of the stories, read all of the books that have abusive parents? Your saying that "oh its ok that daddy rapes me, and that daddy beats me, and mommy, hes my parent and he tenderly cares for me by drinking and gambling" Your absolutely wrong and i'm sure that alot of people here agree with me.
> Second, your saying that age has something to do with maturity and that puberty makes it better? Again, your dead wrong, age has nothing to do with how mature you are. You can become self independent at a very young age and make mature decisions.
> 
> Now back on topic. Haircuts do suck because they mess up your do, and falls starting and it's getting cold. Second, the computer can't be THAT bad. As long as it can surf the web at a decent speed, and you don't get the bsd(blue screen of death) it's ok. Besides, you should get your old comp back soon right? Anyways, count your blessings too. You have porn, and there's a perfectly good excuse if you get caught looking at it. "What, this is porn? I thought it was the new edition of nintendo power. How was i supposed to know"



*sigh*

Did the OP say that he was raped? No. If he did, then sure its bad.

But the thing is, he wasnt raped, your logic is flawed, and you need to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Javacat (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you doing well in school? Do you do anything that you're not suppose to do? Do you do drugs?
> ...


Best post of the threat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even better post if it contained hidden innuendos


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, Jhongerkong, you need to SHUT THE FUCK UP. Your first statement was retarded objecting that they were your parents and you should show respect. Thats completely wrong. Have you not heard all of the stories, read all of the books that have abusive parents? Your saying that "oh its ok that daddy rapes me, and that daddy beats me, and mommy, hes my parent and he tenderly cares for me by drinking and gambling" Your absolutely wrong and i'm sure that alot of people here agree with me.
> ...



It doesn't matter about my logic, you clearly stated that no matter what they do, they are your parents and that you should treat them with respect. Therefore, through your logic, there is no difference if a kid is raped, or if his computer is taken away.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 22, 2007)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all i see is a lot of people flaming here for no reason whatsoever
can't you lot talk without throwing insults or going off on one? it's called having a discussion.............hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway to the op there is a few avenues you could take with this
1 respect your parents wishes on what they want for you with regards to your hair if you really don't want it cut sit down and speak to them about it we can't do anything from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  surely you can all come up with a compromise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 was the computer yours or did your parents buy it you as a present? do your parents need it for work/business, again speak to them if you are unhappy about what they did. TBH they should have spoken to you on this one the way they went about it was shady to say the least. you may have to make the best of a bad situation and make do with what you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's hard living under a parents regime but it won't last forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh and do you others in the thread not read the rules about excessive quoting because it's really annoying having to scroll a third of a page to see a post


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> So, I woke up this morning and the first thing I hear is my mom rambling nonsensical bull**** about my desk because there's a piece of chocolate and a bottle of water.. Then, there's no food except a bunch of candies and water.. Geeze, no breakfast. I'm already 15, and I should have control over my hair-- but no, my parents wants total control of it.. It's getting cold here and I don't want to get my hair cut out.. They still insist.. I took a bath, then when I returned to my room I saw my decent computer replaced with a crappy one. A broken mouse, a broken keyboard and a CPU full of viruses from my dad's porn collection. THEY TOOK MY DECENT COMPUTER BECAUSE THERE"S NO VIRUS.. I'm pissed right now.. I'll buy a laptop--that's my way of saying **** you to my parents.




Have you ever heard of making your own breakfast? Anyway I have a crappy computer (windows 2000 pro cause XP crashed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
And has far as your mom spewing bull, happens to us all soooo...

stop being so pissy


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> ...



However, I wasnt aiming at everyone when I said that. I was talking about the OP. In this case, it doesnt seem like he was being abused in anyway.


----------



## Nero (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow that sucks for you...

Just try to talk to them. Ask them why they took your Computer and want you to cut your hair.

If they bought the Computer, then it might be reasonable.. But it's your hair... So you should be able to decide.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got a older brother or something? I'm 16 and I live with my older brother in an apartment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well I guess you're not old enough to work yet, so...

~Good luck, Nero


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 22, 2007)

Kill the trolling and flaming and keep it on topic... I'm all outta bubblegum guys!

*edit:*
So, all the posters that helped to take this topic to the Stygian depths get their warn levels increased by 10%, automatic. If you can't handle yourselves in a thread, take it to PM, or just take it the hell outside, one way or the other. No more "you're a moron" or "how old are you, 12?" or seven levels of quotes will be tolerated. Talk civil, or don't talk, simple as that.

I'm keeping this thread open because the topic itself is a legitimate one. Hopefully people can agree or disagree or commiserate on a more mature level from here on out.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I woke up this morning and the first thing I hear is my mom rambling nonsensical bull**** about my desk because there's a piece of chocolate and a bottle of water.. Then, there's no food except a bunch of candies and water.. Geeze, no breakfast. I'm already 15, and I should have control over my hair-- but no, my parents wants total control of it.. It's getting cold here and I don't want to get my hair cut out.. They still insist.. I took a bath, then when I returned to my room I saw my decent computer replaced with a crappy one. A broken mouse, a broken keyboard and a CPU full of viruses from my dad's porn collection. THEY TOOK MY DECENT COMPUTER BECAUSE THERE"S NO VIRUS.. I'm pissed right now.. I'll buy a laptop--that's my way of saying **** you to my parents.
> ...


I think what he said is that there was no food except candy...can you make breakfast out of candy? And what kind of pirate uses Win2k in this day and age? O.o

And as for the computer...lolwtf? The basically just stole your computer out of your room to replace it with their old one? Now that's just not right. And they are forcing you to cut your hair...if you find my picture in the picture thread you can see where I stand on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely talk to your parents about this.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...


What reason is there not to use 2k? XP is 2k + fluff. Okay, Microsoft did introduce some meaty stuff in SP2, but still...


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...



I do.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 22, 2007)

I was going to write a long post about how you are becoming an adult, how you have your own personal space inside your mind that nobody else has access to and how you are beginning to assert your independance more and more as you get older.
I was also going to mention how your parents remember when you were a newborn baby, 100% dependent on them for absolutely _everything_ in your life. How you knew zero about the world around you, how it was their job to teach you and to keep you safe from anything that might harm you (including things you would do of your own free will).
They have been watching over you, protecting you, making sure you didn't use a child's logic to do something stupid. That has been their 24/7 job for over a decade now, surely you understand that they will take a little time to adjust to the new independent you?
I _was_ going to write all that stuff, then I realised that I already had, so there you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get rid of the virus on the crappy PC, tell them you've fixed it for them, then _ask_ for your old one back (let them feel like they're still in charge)

And get a haircut y'damn hippy


----------



## Javacat (Oct 22, 2007)

Just put up with it and remind yourself that you'll be out of their for good in a couple of years. If you can't do that then (like others have said) talk to them. If the talking doesn't work, become an emo. If they still treat you crap start with the cutting. If not even that works, it's time to become a school shooter.


----------



## amptor (Oct 22, 2007)

man by the time I was 15, I had not only commandeered the computer but also the room it was nestled inside.  eventually later on I bought my own computer and still kept the room and went on upgrading from there.  I had also successfully taken control of the four wheeled vessel that had been sitting in our back yard, which I still command to this day even though I have added on to my fleet.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 22, 2007)

holy crap this thread is modded out the yin-yang


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Then again, he's parents may just want reasonable length for hair, he might be like this:



Lawl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That looks like my brother.


----------



## amptor (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> holy crap this thread is modded out the yin-yang



tyrant adminnage extreme ex+ 2 turbo?


----------



## Hitto (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, ever LIVED in a place like this?



Look, these kids do! They don't know what a computer is. Or TV. Or even a fucking PHONE. OR TAP WATER!
But I don't see them complaining. So realize just having a full belly and a roof over your head should be enough to talk to your parents and thank them for putting up with you.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 22, 2007)

If talking to them doesn't help, set a BIOS password on your good PC and pretend you don't know what's happened when they ask you. Then maybe make up some crap about a computer locking program that came with your PC that makes your PC not work unless it's connected to the Internet through the same port each time... Or another excuse.

- Sam


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 22, 2007)

i think it's the best day in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



today is my birthday
today we didn't study anything in the school ( except the Math class Dx )
and today i started playing Hotel Dusk ! A great game !!


lol and good luck for you 
hang in there


----------



## snowmangoh (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> Hey, ever LIVED in a place like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And LOOK!! THEY had to get THIER haircut anyways!


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 14, 2007)

How long is your hair anyways?


----------



## Westside (Nov 14, 2007)

I am quite disgusted, going back to this topic.  I never had hair longer than 3 inches.  What you don't have is what we call discipline.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> So, I woke up this morning and the first thing I hear is my mom rambling nonsensical bull**** about my desk because there's a piece of chocolate and a bottle of water.. Then, there's no food except a bunch of candies and water.. Geeze, no breakfast. I'm already 15, and I should have control over my hair-- but no, my parents wants total control of it.. It's getting cold here and I don't want to get my hair cut out.. They still insist.. I took a bath, then when I returned to my room I saw my decent computer replaced with a crappy one. A broken mouse, a broken keyboard and *a CPU full of viruses from my dad's porn collection*. THEY TOOK MY DECENT COMPUTER BECAUSE THERE"S NO VIRUS.. I'm pissed right now.. I'll buy a laptop--that's my way of saying **** you to my parents.



Lol That PC must be amazing considering it's CPU can hold porn.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I woke up this morning and the first thing I hear is my mom rambling nonsensical bull**** about my desk because there's a piece of chocolate and a bottle of water.. Then, there's no food except a bunch of candies and water.. Geeze, no breakfast. I'm already 15, and I should have control over my hair-- but no, my parents wants total control of it.. It's getting cold here and I don't want to get my hair cut out.. They still insist.. I took a bath, then when I returned to my room I saw my decent computer replaced with a crappy one. A broken mouse, a broken keyboard and *a CPU full of viruses from my dad's porn collection*. THEY TOOK MY DECENT COMPUTER BECAUSE THERE"S NO VIRUS.. I'm pissed right now.. I'll buy a laptop--that's my way of saying **** you to my parents.
> ...








 to the almighty CPU!!!


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> So, I woke up this morning and the first thing I hear is my mom rambling nonsensical bull**** about my desk because there's a piece of chocolate and a bottle of water.. Then, there's no food except a bunch of candies and water.. Geeze, no breakfast. I'm already 15, and I should have control over my hair-- but no, my parents wants total control of it.. It's getting cold here and I don't want to get my hair cut out.. They still insist.. I took a bath, then when I returned to my room I saw my decent computer replaced with a crappy one. A broken mouse, a broken keyboard and a CPU full of viruses from my dad's porn collection. THEY TOOK MY DECENT COMPUTER BECAUSE THERE"S NO VIRUS.. I'm pissed right now.. I'll buy a laptop--that's my way of saying **** you to my parents.



I wish I could have bought a laptop when I was 15!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> If talking to them doesn't help, set a BIOS password on your good PC and pretend you don't know what's happened when they ask you. Then maybe make up some crap about a computer locking program that came with your PC that makes your PC not work unless it's connected to the Internet through the same port each time... Or another excuse.
> 
> - Sam



i love the fact my parents dont know much about computers
i can always say im fixing something and give a longwinded explanation of what it (isnt) is wrong
then they make my lil brothers get off and give me free reign lol

but dude, seriously....
whatever youre parents did isnt so bad. just talk, then see where it goes from there
you dont know what parents are capable of, especially my dad
he smashed my ps2 and ngc both at once because he was pissed at me (i wont say why) and i didnt make a thread on my forum moaning about it
no.
i shut the hell up, waited till he calmed down, talked to him and 2 weeks later i was playing resi 4 again.

if that doesnt work, just mess up something on the computer.
i like turning off the powerswitch at the back(no one but me knows its there) and say its a hardware issue and to fix it i need to open up the case and everyone needs to get out
i turn off the speakers, close the door and just play on the computer till some one walks in, at which i say that i fixed it.
my mother thinks the ram is causing the computer to not start up and wont buy a new one because its so expensive(in egypt)
lol


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If talking to them doesn't help, set a BIOS password on your good PC and pretend you don't know what's happened when they ask you. Then maybe make up some crap about a computer locking program that came with your PC that makes your PC not work unless it's connected to the Internet through the same port each time... Or another excuse.
> ...



he smashed them in one blow?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have video games in eygpt?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  parents get pissed off?


----------



## notnarb (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> they have video games in eygpt?Â


You seriously didn't think they built pyramids all day did you?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > they have video games in eygpt?Â
> ...



no, the slaves do that silly!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(notnarb @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...



actually all they have here are modded ps2's and pirated games
heck, they even have an "official" distributor of pirated games(which is just wrong"
they even have a website
http://www.gamevalley.net/

and FYI im not egyptian and nor will i ever be
my parents are islamic and they wanted me to have a chance to study my religion, arabic and memorise the quran
i only moved here last year and ill be moving away this summer(even if my parents arent coming with me) back to england


----------

